# Gareths 90 Gallon Tank Journal (Setup March 13, 2004) > 5



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry about the cloudiness.... I "just" filled it... I know the tank arrangement looks a little sparse.. but when the tank clears and I can show you how it looks with the rest of the room and the plants.. it will make sense.


----------



## Fish Tank (Feb 11, 2004)

LOVe the driftwood in the 90 [yes, I can see it ;-) ]. When it clears up, the sand and wood combo should look really nice.

Have you considered having a thin piece of painted plywood cut as a backdrop instead of the sheet? I find that pieces of hung plastic sheet tend to cheapen an otherwise lovely tank's look.

I like how the long pieces draw your eyes across the 125 gal.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I can't wait till I'm old... so I can get a BIG BIG BIG tank...


No offence to all you rich adults. Hehe


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. I'm 25.. and I dont make that much.. heh.. I just love my fish..


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

that is a fantastic tank.
i like the idea of having lots of house plants in the room as well. 
i have to agree that i can't wait to get old and rich too!
 
although, i doubt it happens on a teacher's salary!
 
kris


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Fish Tank said:


> LOVe the driftwood in the 90 [yes, I can see it ;-) ]. When it clears up, the sand and wood combo should look really nice.
> 
> Have you considered having a thin piece of painted plywood cut as a backdrop instead of the sheet? I find that pieces of hung plastic sheet tend to cheapen an otherwise lovely tank's look.
> 
> I like how the long pieces draw your eyes across the 125 gal.


I am building custom backgrounds for both tanks, its just taking a little time... ;-)


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

What an awesome sanctuary. Part of the reason I like my tanks so much is because of the warm, humid air they produce in the winter (cuts down on the nose-bleeds). If you close the door to that room and close your eyes, you'll be in the Amazon .

And Kris is right...keep it up with the house plants. Very nice.

Ted


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I found a 12" Fire eel in my neighborhood that is up for sale. I'll be picking him up this week!


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

That'll be one lucky eel.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I aint seen any fire eels around my shops in quite some time... thought they were extinct... LOL
Strange critter but he should make a nice hme in the wood.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Do you use co2 on any of your tanks?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Not at the moment.. but I have in the past.. and I will again... I just havent spent the money yet on getting the system I want as I have many other rather important things on teh go.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

The 135 is looking mighty fine, Gareth! I like the driftwood arrangement from that angle.
The 90g looks fantastic, though! I love that driftwood, especially with the corner arrangement and the open space in front. It's too easy to overcrowd a tank with plants and hardly leave any room for fish. That's going to be a gorgeous tank when it's mature!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks  Its coming along 

I wanted lots of open space in the 90 gallon as the fire eel (or ornate polypterous) will require a lot of room. I was thinking about adding some Bush Perch or a butterfly fish as well....


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Love the setup of the room gareth. Can't wait to see that tank kicking with a fire eel in it. Keep up the good work. 

Matt


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

You got a bit of an obsession going there mate. :wink: Is that a room full of tanks or tanks filling up a room. Tell me where do you sit?

That room will give you hours of things to potter with.

Looks fine

Paul


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Got him


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## Clownknife (Feb 11, 2004)

Cool fire eel. I had one years ago and could never get him to eat. I would put pellets, goldfish, and nightcrawlers in the tank day or night but never witnessed him eat. What do you feed him?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Wooooohoooo! Now that is a FISH! 8)


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I picked this guy up from my LFS where I got to hand feed him bloodworm. I was sold.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

GDominy said:


> I picked this guy up from my LFS where I got to hand feed him bloodworm. I was sold.


looks big enough to hand feed your cat to him.... :shock: Keep us posted. I cant wait to see more pics...

Jason


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

wow!!!


----------



## plantastic28 (Dec 22, 2003)

Fire Eels are so cool! They get 3-4 feet long!! How big is that guy? They are pretty voracious messy eaters though.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

i agree to wellbiz...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

This guy is only a foot at the moment.. just a baby. I've wanted to keep interesting oddballs ever since I started keeping fish. This guy just seemed like a natural step into that direction... Eventually I will keep rays. I just dont feel comfortable enough yet to know that I could keep them healthy


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Rays?? I am expert in that...you can start with a potamotrygon motoro


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I've been thinking about it...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The Ray tank I was looking at was 8 feet long x 2.5 feet wide x 1.5 foot tall... I was hoping to keep a couple of rays to full size.. not too many... just a couple... couple inches of white sand... and the filter system I was previously going to set up for the 135...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Peek a boo!










getting curious!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

What a cool eel that is. Is it alone in that 90 gallon?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There is also a breeding pair of Kribensis in this tank.. but thats about it.. I dont mind if he snacks on the fry. its hard to get rid of krib babies around here. They appear to be afraid of him, so he just watzed in and took all the caves to himself. They've had to dig a spawning pit on the outskirts of the wood... a little more open then they want.. but its great for viewing!


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

ooh you are still here? i thought you went off... are you going to get a mate for it?hehe :mrgreen:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't think I have room for two fire eels.. but I have been considering some of the other spiny eels


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, I'm not a fan of the stranger type fish not typically seen in a community - but that thing is gorgeous! The colors are beautiful!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Oddballs eldomly appeal to the masses... i guess thats why they're oddballs! I love the colouring on this guy... or gal? I don't know how to sex them.... It may not be possible for all I know..

I have always had a thing for Eels, Arrowana's, Ray's, some of the older fish like Polypteri, etc... There is something unique about them that always gets my attention.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

I really like fire eels, too bad I don't room for a tank with some of these fish, but then again: if I were to get tanks for every fish that I like I would end up with more tanks than a regular LFS 

btw. the tank also looks nice


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Got him a buddy!


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

:shock: man what is that?!
How much does a eel cost? They sounded like they are burning your pockets


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats a Tire Track Eel, Mastacembelus armatus. Same family as the fire eel  The Fire Eel was $50 and this guy was $12 (much smaller)


----------



## plantastic28 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ace I believe that is referred to as a tire track eel. They are related to the fire eel. Don't these eel's come out of Lake Tanganyika?


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

em...will cost at least 150 here...or perhaps 300... i wish i had one of those cool eels...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Distribution: Asia: Pakistan to Viet Nam and Indonesia, same as the fire eel 

There are similar species that are from that region though


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

keep updating the pics... i can't wait for more!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. I've been a little reluctant to take pictures of this tank untill I get a background on it because it look slike crap.. lol... for some reason I just cant get the air bubles out from behind this piece of plastic. I think I'll just end up putting some black cardstock behind the tank for a temporary background.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Shes coming out to play


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

:shock: where is the tire track?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The tire track is hiding still... heh. he was out earlier foraging for bloodworm though.. I couldnt get a picture


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

hm? why the tire track is orange in colour in the first pic and yellow in this one?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

In the first pic the eel was very faded and stressed out, and sitting directly under a light so he had a pinkish hue to him. This pic shows his more natural colour.


----------



## clddleopard (Feb 22, 2004)

I think I have eel envy.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Now I want an eel for my tank. Can they handle community tanks?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Spiny eels have a very specific dietary requirement. Frozen and live foods only. THey arent cheap to feed. On top of that you need to have teh space to house them... The Fire eels can reach up to 39" at full size.. the Tire Track Eel should top out at a maximum of 30".

I don't think that these would be good community fish as they are easily pestered... I don't have any idea of what their temperment will be at a larger size either...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

do they get along with each other in there?


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Beautifull portrait photo's! I love the way they pose!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

They seem to get along just fine.. they curl up together.. they share food.. although I do hand heed the Fire eel before I just drop in a bunch of blood worm.. I want to make sure that the smaller guy is getting his share as well.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

walla~ maybe you got a pair in there.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Knetter said:


> Beautifull portrait photo's! I love the way they pose!


Heh... they don't exactly "pose" I have taken over 300 pictures of them so far just to get the few shots I have on this thread  I'm glad I bought a tripod.. lol


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Feeding time


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

does he/she bite you when eating?


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Man from the other photos I thought that eel was a lot bigger than that. 

It sure is nice though. Great colour. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Man from the other photos I thought that eel was a lot bigger than that.
> 
> It sure is nice though. Great colour. Keep the photos coming.


Me too.  I thought that guy was about the diameter of my forearm.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Vinlo said:


> Man from the other photos I thought that eel was a lot bigger than that.
> 
> 
> It sure is nice though. Great colour. Keep the photos coming.


Agreed, I thought the same thing. That feeding photo really gives a great idea about the size of the fire eel. I'm not real familiar with fire eels, but I know a bunch of other divers that have been bitten by eels that they used to feed daily on the reefs. When I was going all over the carribean diving it didn't seem like it mattered where I went there was always a diver with bandaged fingers. Everytime I would ask them what happened, same story.. "We've been feeding a few eels on this one reef to keep them there so we can show our divers. We've been feeding them for months with no problem and then one day they just snapped out and bite us." Most of these were morays though I believe, but I would definately be careful with my fingers there gareth, would stink having to aquascape with bandaged fingers.. 

Matt


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Does it grow any bigger? :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

She will grow to about 39" long if I'm lucky. I've seen them about 24" long and 3" thick for sale.. right now shes about 13" long and just over an inch thick at her fattest


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

corigan said:


> I would definately be careful with my fingers there gareth, would stink having to aquascape with bandaged fingers..


These guys aren't "true" eels like the morrays. If I had a Morray (fresh or salt) I wouldnt even think of hand feeding them. They have sharp little teeth that can seriously injure you  These guys are pretty mellow


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is the eel tank as of tonight. I fianlly set it up with a black backround and got rid of the blue. This look makes the eels more ocmfortable and is easier for taking pictures.










Here is a link to a larger picture

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/90G/90g03_big.jpg


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice wood arranging...it looked like an ancient dragon cave.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Lookin good Gareth... I didnt realize they got that big :shock: The largest one I have ever seen was only maybe 14 inches or so and sold for 95 bucks !
How about a bunch of small moss covered stone's in there, they would be great for the water quality and probably well liked by the smooth bellied eels


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

that tank is amazing. i love the look of the sand as substrate.
have they eaten the krib fry?
how are the potted plants in the room doing?


----------



## OutKast (Jan 22, 2004)

How is your substrate layered beneath the sand? Do you have to stir the sand every now and then for aeration? Just wondering because I'm considering a sand bottom but want it heavily planted.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There is nothing but sand in this tank. I have one metric buttload of Malasian trumpet snails in here that keep the sand moving (you can see it rippling sometimes).

I am debating about adding other fish to this tank to help keep teh sand a bit more clean though... If I can keep stuff moving across the sand the filters pick it out of the water column


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

wonderful setup!! I used to keep a fire eel with an oscar


----------



## R2thaSAR (Feb 22, 2004)

this guy musta put down a pretty penny for that driftwood, its killer


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Sometimes it's best not to think about costs... I spent quite a bit on that mopani over about a year.. I am afraid to tally it all up


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

GDominy said:


> Sometimes it's best not to think about costs... I spent quite a bit on that mopani over about a year.. I am afraid to tally it all up


I second that one Gareth. It's better to think about the enjoyment of the fish/inverts/plants and not how much it cost to have that enjoyment.

Matt


----------



## Sedghammer (Jan 5, 2004)

Check this out Gareth 

2 12 inch Fire Eels.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fw&1081180503


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I've been watching that for a while.. but its US only....


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

This tank is coming along nicely.. the eels are happy.. but I think I need a few more fish in here.. its boring looking at an empty tank during the day.. lol










http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/90G/90g04_big.jpg


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Phew.. more wood.... lots more wood, and replaced the aquaclear 300 with an Aquaclear 500










http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/90G/90g05_big.jpg


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is a little better of a picture from tonight










http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/90G/90g06_big.jpg


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

looking good keep up the great work what fish are you thinking of putting in with them


----------

